# THANK YOU



## lucky lodge (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you renee got your card





thank you linda got your card today





ive got to get my sh*t togher and send some cards


----------



## Eagle (Dec 12, 2011)

You are very welcome, I wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## jessj (Dec 12, 2011)

Renee I got your card over the weekend too! My daughter (who is 8yrs old) was so excited to get a card from so far away...She is going to write about it in her journal at school today....lol. I am hoping to get my cards out today!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks again for the card, Renee





And Thank you, Linda! Just got your card as well!

I am getting mine together to send off soon!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 13, 2011)

sent all my chrissy cards off today hope you all get them before christmas


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad you got them...Hope you all have a fab time with the people you love


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 20, 2011)

has anyone got there xmas card from me yet?????


----------



## cassie (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes I got mine, thankyou very much Jenny! was lovely!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 21, 2011)

Iv only had Renee's but as I said to Anna our postal service leaves something to be desired!! ..Anna only received hers from me just 5 days ago..I posted them all at the same time..I could have walked to Anna's and posted it myself by then


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

i sent the cards about 9/10 days ago anyone got them yet


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 23, 2011)

:yeah I got yours today Jenny Thank You very much 



 :yeah 

 

 




:yeah  I also got yours today Anna too ..Thank You 



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2011)

WOW!! Lindy - that must be a Welsh record LOL!!

Jenny, I dont know what is wrong, but I STILL cannot send you a pm via LB??? So will have to use this space here to thank you very sincerely for my card and to send you my very best wishes for a fabulous Christmas and a Very Happy New Year!





The love and friendship amongst the 'mare starers' of 2011 has meant so much to me over what has been a difficult year for us, so a HUGE THANK YOU to you all.








With many new folk joining us here and one beautiful Christmas baby already in our midst, things are looking great for another brilliant year I think. Roll on 2012 and may it be Happy, Healthy, Prosperous and Peaceful for you all.

Love and hugs - Anna xx


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 24, 2011)

i agree annac we have a lovely bunch of friends on here





i couldnt have gone through all my mares foaling with out you guys.

i have learnt lots,cryed lots, and laughed lots with the foaling gang.

so thank you, thank you, thank you to you all....



:yeah


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 24, 2011)

:yeah 



 Hear Hear 



 :yeah 





 

 Merry Christmas to you ALL and all the very Best Wishes for the New Year


----------

